# Train show find



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

*I passed one of these up* when they first came out back in 1992 and have never forgotten it so today at a local show there she was,she is now riding the rails at the over & above M&M Diner RR


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL! i purchased one of these when Iw aas working at a hobby shop at a clearance price well under $75 with my discount. It then went into long term storage and in my many myriad moves from storage into the basement and then back to storage i pulled it out and tossed it on Ebay. Sold on Ebay for over $300. Not a bad return on my investment. Glad you found one at a price you could live with. 

Chas


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice find. 

Great e'baying, Chas!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it full?







Little G Scale bottle of Bud...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear Aristo made a Budweiser reefer with "Flavor" misspelled. Perhaps I'll find one to go with my SOUTMERN PACIFIC reefer


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

"M&M Diner" is it a real diner or simply the name of your railway? If its the real deal, where in Florida?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Find

But aren't your concerend that you maybe developing a Budwieser fetish?


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Posted By Robert on 10/08/2008 7:38 AM
"M&M Diner" is it a real diner or simply the name of your railway? If its the real deal, where in Florida? 
The room in my house my wife and I made it sort of like a 50s diner both of our intials are M so it has become known to our friends as the M&M Diner We both love neon, stainless, Diners of the past
*See link for photos of the room and RR*:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/6/postid/52184/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 10/06/2008 6:47 AM
LOL! i purchased one of these when Iw aas working at a hobby shop at a clearance price well under $75 with my discount. It then went into long term storage and in my many myriad moves from storage into the basement and then back to storage i pulled it out and tossed it on Ebay. Sold on Ebay for over $300. Not a bad return on my investment. Glad you found one at a price you could live with. 

Chas

I paid $100.00 I wouldn't do $300.00 but you did get a nice return on your investment.


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Posted By John J on 10/08/2008 7:47 AM
Nice Find But aren't your concerend that you maybe developing a Budwieser fetish?










Naw!! I'm more of a coffee drinker these days but I always loved the billboard cars and also drank my share of the suds, All the beer cars I bought 20 years ago I was afraid they would dissapear and become scarce but I still see them and they are at around the same prices now as back than.Now I finally can run and enjoy them instead of storing them in the closet.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with a Budweiser fetish.


----------

